
Slammed by Trump, Amazon’s Jeff Bezos Chooses Silence - justinv
https://www.wsj.com/articles/slammed-by-trump-amazons-jeff-bezos-chooses-the-silent-treatment-1523282400
======
noir_lord
Wise move, if he doesn't engage in the fight then Trump is starved of the
publicity from a "he said/she said" situation and will move on to someone
else.

Also when your 'opponent' is the president of the united states they always
have a louder voice so why get in a shouting match in the first place.

I'm not a huge Amazon fan but Bezo's is smart (ruthless but smart).

------
taohansen
There are so many WSJ links posted recently and all of them are behind a pay
wall. Shouldn’t Hacker News links be shared in the spirit of open information?

